# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मीरा बाई

## Raman46

मीरा बाई: 
मीरा बाई का नाम हर किसी की जेहन  पर होता है /दोस्तों  ! आईये  आप के लिए  उनकी कुछ रचना पेश कर रहा हूँ /ये  सब नेट से लिया गया है / आशा  करूँगा आप सब को पसंद आये .....आप सब दोस्तों का स्वागत है /

----------


## Raman46

राग धुनपीलू

हरि बिन कूण गती मेरी।
तुम मेरे प्रतिपाल कहिये मैं रावरी चेरी।।
आदि अंत निज नाण्व तेरो हीयामें फेरी।
बेर बेर पुकार कहूं प्रभु आरति है तेरी।।
यौ संसार बिकार सागर बीच में घेरी।
नाव फाटी प्रभु पाल बाण्धो बूडत है बेरी।।
बिरहणि पिवकी बाट जोवै राखल्यो नेरी।
दासि मीरा राम रटत है मैं सरण हूं तेरी।।१।।

शब्दार्थ - कूण कौन क्या। हीयामें फेरी हृदय में याद करती रहती हूं।
आरति उत्कण्ठा चाह। यौ यह। पाल बांधो पाल तान लो।
बेरी नाव का बेडा। नेरी निकट।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग सहाना

मीरा को प्रभु साण्ची दासी बना। झूठे धंधों से मेरा फंदा छुडा।।
लूटे ही लेत विवेक का डेरा। बुधि बल यदपि करूं बहुतेरा।।
हायहाय नहिं कछु बस मेरा।मरत हूं बिबस प्रभु धा सवेरा।।
धर्म उपदेश नितप्रति सुनती हूं। मन कुचाल से भी डरती हूं।।
सदा साधु-सेवा करती हूं। सुमिरण ध्यान में चित धरती हूं।।
भक्ति-मारग दासी को दिखला। मीरा को प्रभु सांची दासी बना।।

शब्दार्थ - विवेक सत्य और असत्य का निर्णय। डेरा स्थान।

सवेरा शीघ्र जल्दी।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग सारंग

सुण लीजो बिनती मोरी मैं शरण गही प्रभु तेरी।
तुम तो पतित अनेक उधारे भवसागर से तारे।।
मैं सबका तो नाम न जानूं को को नाम उचारे।
अम्बरीष सुदामा नामा तुम पहुंचाये निज धामा।।
ध्रुव जो पांच वर्ष के बालक तुम दरस दिये घनस्यामा।।
धना भक्त का खेत जमाया कबिरा का बैल चराया।।
सबरी का जूंठा फल खाया तुम काज किये मनभाया।
सदना औ सेना नाई को तुम कीन्हा अपनाई।।
करमा की खिचडी खाई तुम गणिका पार लगाई।
मीरां प्रभु तुरे रंगराती या जानत सब दुनियाई।।३।।

शब्दार्थ - सुण लीजो सुन लीजि। नामा महाराष्ट्र के भक्त नामदेव।
कबिरा का बैल चराया कबीरदास के बैल को चराने ले गये।
भाया प्रिय पसंद। करमा करमा बाई जो भगवान जगन्नाथ की भक्त थी।
यह खिचडी का भोग लगाया करती थी। आज भी पुरी में जगन्नाथजी के प्रसाद में
खिचडी दी जाती है।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग आसाबरी

प्यारे दरसन दीज्यो आय तुम बिन रह्यो न जाय।।
जल बिन कमल चंद बिन रजनी। ऐसे तुम देख्यां बिन सजनी।।
आकुल व्याकुल फिरूं रैन दिन बिरह कलेजो खाय।।
दिवस न भूख नींद नहिं रैना मुख सूं कथत न आवै बैना।।
कहा कहूं कछु कहत न आवै मिलकर तपत बुझाय।।
क्यूं तरसावो अंतरजामी आय मिलो किरपाकर स्वामी।।
मीरां दासी जनम जनम की पडी तुम्हारे पाय।।४।।

शब्दार्थ - रजनी रात्रि। सजनी दासी। कलेजो खाय बिरह कलेजे को मरण जैसी
पीडा पहुंचा रहा है। बैना बचन। पाय चरण।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग रामकली

अब तो निभायाण् सरेगी बांह गहेकी लाज।
समरथ सरण तुम्हारी सैयां सरब सुधारण काज।।
भवसागर संसार अपरबल जामें तुम हो झयाज।
निरधारां आधार जगत गुरु तुम बिन होय अकाज।।
जुग जुग भीर हरी भगतन की दीनी मोच्छ समाज।
मीरां सरण गही चरणन की लाज रखो महाराज।।५।।

शब्दार्थ - निभायां निबाहने से ही। सरेगी बनेगी। अपरबल प्रबल अपार।
झयाज जहाजआश्रय। निरधारां निराधारों असहायों।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग सूहा

स्वामी सब संसार के हो सांचे श्रीभगवान।
स्थावर जंगम पावक पाणी धरती बीज समान।।
सब में महिमा थांरी देखी कुदरत के करबान।
बिप्र सुदामा को दालद खोयो बाले की पहचान।।
दो मुट्ठी तंदुल कि चाबी दीनह्हह्यों द्रव्य महान।
भारत में अर्जुन के आगे आप भया रथवान।।
अर्जुन कुलका लोग निहारह्ह्या छुट गया तीरकमान।
ना को मारे ना को मरतो तेरो यो अग्यान।
चेतन जीव तो अजर अमर है यो गीतारो ग्यान।।
मेरे पर प्रभु किरपा कीजो बांदी अपणी जान।
मीरां के प्रभु गिरधर नागर चरण कंवल में ध्यान।।६।।

शब्दार्थ - थांरी तुम्हारी। करबान चमत्कार। दालद दरिद्रता।
बालेकी बचपन की। तंदुल चावल। कुलका अपने ही कुटुम्ब का।
निहारह्ह्या देखा। गीतारो गीता का। बांदी दासी।
बिरह



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग प्रभाती

राम मिलण रो घणो उमावो नित उठ जों बाटडियाण्।
दरस बिना मोहि कछु न सुहावै जक न पडत है आण्खडियाण्।।

तडफत तडफत बहु दिन बीते पडी बिरह की फांसडियाण्।
अब तो बेग दया कर प्यारा मैं छूं थारी दासडियाण्।।
नैण दुखी दरसणकूं तरसैं नाभि न बैठें सांसडियाण्।
रात-दिवस हिय आरत मेरो कब हरि राखै पासडियाण्।।
लगी लगन छूटणकी नाहीं अब क्यूं कीजै आण्टडियाण्।
मीरा के प्रभु कब र मिलोगे पूरो मनकी आसडियाण्।।७।।

शब्दार्थ - घणी घनी बहुत अधिक। उमाव उमंग। बाटडियाण् बाट राह।
जक चैन। फाण्सडियाण् फांसी। साण्सडियाण् सांसें। पासडियाण् समीप।
आण्टडियाण् आपत्ति बाधा। आसडियाण् आशाण्।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग जैजैवंती

गली तो चारों बंद हु मैं हरिसे मिलूं कैसे जाय।
ऊंची नीची राह लपटीली पांव नहीं ठहराय।
सोच सोच पग धरूं जतनसे बार बार डिग जाय।।
ऊंचा नीचा महल पियाका म्हांसूं चढह्ह्यो न जाय।
पिया दूर पंथ म्हारो झीणो सुरत झकोला खाय।।
कोस कोस पर पहरा बैठ्या पैंड पैंड बटमार।
है बिधना कैसी रच दीनी दूर बसायो म्हांरो गांव।।
मीरा के प्रभु गिरधर नागर सतगुरु द बताय।
जुगन जुगन से बिछडी मीरा घर में लीनी लाय।।८।।

शब्दार्थ - लपटीली रपटीली। म्हांरौ मेरा। झीणो सूक्ष्म।
सुरत याद करने की शक्ति। झकोला झोंका। पैंड डग। गाम गांव।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

राग भांड

नातो नामको जी म्हांसूं तनक न तोड्यो जाय।।
पानां ज्यूं पीली पडी रे लोग कहैं पिंड रोग।
छाने लांघण म्हैं किया रे राम मिलण के जोग।।
बाबल बैद बुलाया रे पकड दिखाई म्हांरी बांह।
मूरख बैद मरम नहिं जाणे कसक कलेजे मांह।।
जा बैदां घर आपणे रे म्हांरो नांव न लेय।
मैं तो दाझी बिरहकी रे तू काहेकूं दारू देय।।
मांस गल गल छीजिया रे करक रह्या गल आहि।
आंगलिया री मूदडी म्हारे आवण लागी बांहि।।
रह रह पापी पपीहडा रेपिवको नाम न लेय।
जै को बिरहण साम्हले तो पिव कारण जिव देय।।
खिण मंदिर खिण आंगणे रे खिण खिण ठाडी होय।
घायल ज्यूं घूमूं खडी म्हारी बिथा न बूझै कोय।।
काढ कलेजो मैं धरू रे कागा तू ले जाय।
ज्यां देसां म्हारो पिव बसै रे वे देखै तू खाय।।
म्हांरे नातो नांवको रे और न नातो कोय।
मीरा ब्याकुल बिरहणी रे हरि दरसण दीजो मोय।।९।।

शब्दार्थ - मोसूं मुझको। पानां ज्यूं पत्तों की भांति। पिंडरोग पाण्डु रोग
इस रोग में रोगी बिलकुल पीला पड जाता है। छाने छिपकर।
लांघण लंघनउपवास। बाबल बाबा पिता। करक पीडा। दाझी जली हु।
छीज्या क्षीण हो गया। मूंदडो मुंदरी अंगूठी। बांहीं भुजा।
साम्हले सुन पायेगी। खिण क्षण भर। देसां देशों में। खाई खा लेना।



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Raman46

> नमस्कार सभी को मेरा दोस्तों प्रणाम


स्वागत है आप का स्वामी जी महाराज

----------


## Raman46

राग सारंग

है मेरो मनमोहना आयो नहीं सखी री।।
कैं कहुं काज किया संतन का कै कहुं गैल भुलावना।।
कहा करूं कित जाऊं मेरी सजनी लाग्यो है बिरह सतावना।।
मीरा दासी दरसण प्यासी हरिचरणां चित लावना।।।।
शब्दार्थ -काज काम। गैल रास्ता। लावना लगाना है।

----------


## Raman46

दरस बिनु दूखण लागे नैन।
जबसे तुम बिछुडे प्रभु मोरे कबहुं न पायो चैन।।
सबद सुणत मेरी छतियां कांपे मीठे लागे बैन।
बिरह कथा कांसूं कहूं सजनी बह ग करवत ऐन।।
कल न परत पल हरि मग जोवत भ छमासी रैन।
मीरा के प्रभू कब र मिलोगे दुखमेटण सुखदैन।।

शब्दार्थ - सुणत याद आते ही। बहग करवत जैसे आरी चल ग।
मेटण मेटनेवाले। दैण देनेवाले।

----------


## Raman46

> राग प्रभाती
> 
> राम मिलण रो घणो उमावो नित उठ जों बाटडियाण्।
> दरस बिना मोहि कछु न सुहावै जक न पडत है आण्खडियाण्।।
> 
> तडफत तडफत बहु दिन बीते पडी बिरह की फांसडियाण्।
> अब तो बेग दया कर प्यारा मैं छूं थारी दासडियाण्।।
> नैण दुखी दरसणकूं तरसैं नाभि न बैठें सांसडियाण्।
> रात-दिवस हिय आरत मेरो कब हरि राखै पासडियाण्।।
> ...





> राग भांड
> 
> नातो नामको जी म्हांसूं तनक न तोड्यो जाय।।
> पानां ज्यूं पीली पडी रे लोग कहैं पिंड रोग।
> छाने लांघण म्हैं किया रे राम मिलण के जोग।।
> बाबल बैद बुलाया रे पकड दिखाई म्हांरी बांह।
> मूरख बैद मरम नहिं जाणे कसक कलेजे मांह।।
> जा बैदां घर आपणे रे म्हांरो नांव न लेय।
> मैं तो दाझी बिरहकी रे तू काहेकूं दारू देय।।
> ...





> राग सूरदासी मलार
> 
> बरसै बदरिया सावन की सावन की मनभावनकी।।
> सावन में उमग्यो मेरो मनवा भनक सुनी हरि आवनकी।
> उमड घुमड चहुं दिसिसे आयो दामण दमकै झर लावनकी।।
> नान्हीं -नान्हीं बूंदन मेहा बरसै सीतल पवन सोहावनकी।
> मीरा के प्रभु गिरधर नागर आनंद मंगल गावनकी।।२१।।
> शब्दार्थ -उमग्यो उमंग में आ गया। भनक धुन।
> दामन दामिनी बिजली। झर झडी।
> ...


*मीरा  के भजनों का आनंद लें*

----------


## nishanath

> राग आसाबरी
> 
> प्यारे दरसन दीज्यो आय तुम बिन रह्यो न जाय।।
> जल बिन कमल चंद बिन रजनी। ऐसे तुम देख्यां बिन सजनी।।
> आकुल व्याकुल फिरूं रैन दिन बिरह कलेजो खाय।।
> दिवस न भूख नींद नहिं रैना मुख सूं कथत न आवै बैना।।
> कहा कहूं कछु कहत न आवै मिलकर तपत बुझाय।।
> क्यूं तरसावो अंतरजामी आय मिलो किरपाकर स्वामी।।
> मीरां दासी जनम जनम की पडी तुम्हारे पाय।।४।।
> ...


इस भजन को M .S सुब्बुलक्ष्मी जी ने क्या शानदार गाया है लगता है की उनके कंठ में मीरा बाई बस गयी थी

----------


## nishanath

आपका सूत्र बहुत लाज़बाब है आनंद आ गया

----------


## Raman46

> इस भजन को M .S सुब्बुलक्ष्मी जी ने क्या शानदार गाया है लगता है की उनके कंठ में मीरा बाई बस गयी थी





> आपका सूत्र बहुत लाज़बाब है आनंद आ गया


*शुक्रिया  मित्र / स्वागत है आप का मिटाई के साथ  *

----------


## Mastanaa

स्वामी सब संसार के हो सांचे श्रीभगवान।
स्थावर जंगम पावक पाणी धरती बीज समान।।
सब में महिमा थांरी देखी कुदरत के करबान।
बिप्र सुदामा को दालद खोयो बाले की पहचान।।
दो मुट्ठी तंदुल कि चाबी दीनह्हह्यों द्रव्य महान।
भारत में अर्जुन के आगे आप भया रथवान।।
अर्जुन कुलका लोग निहारह्ह्या छुट गया तीरकमान।
ना को मारे ना को मरतो तेरो यो अग्यान।
चेतन जीव तो अजर अमर है यो गीतारो ग्यान।।
मेरे पर प्रभु किरपा कीजो बांदी अपणी जान।
मीरां के प्रभु गिरधर नागर चरण कंवल में ध्यान।।६।।

----------


## hani786

अच्छा सुत्र शुरू किया

----------

